
Time for 2.0 – Polymer Project - kjhughes
https://www.polymer-project.org/blog/2017-05-15-time-for-two
======
shakna
I'm confused.

> One of the most exciting features of Polymer 2.0 is support for ES6 class-
> based syntax, so web components built with Polymer look essentially native.

What does ES6 classes have to do with a component looking native?

~~~
AndreasGalster
Polymer used to have it's own way of declaring web components to get rid of
lots of boilerplate. With v1 of webcomponents, the syntax is similar to React
and other class based component frameworks and since v1 is already supported
in multiple browsers, they removed the abstractions and are now using native
webcomponents' syntax.

